# Medical Supplies



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

Ok guys need some input. I found gallon size bottles of alcohol and iodine at the feed store. Of course it says not for human use because it is sold at the feed store; however I am wondering if it is the same exact stuff humans use and is only packaged that way because of where it is sold??


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

I have/would/will use it.


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Bio-Mycin 200 doesnt need refrigeration and is awesome in swine.........4cc for 100 pounds 6cc for 150 I wouldnt use more than that. At the first signs of pneumonia administer a single dose by deep intramuscular injection ....One dose is enough ..
if no improvement in 48 hours wait another day and give another dose. Most times you will see improvement in that next day. 

Think about this thought...we are what we eat.....


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

MsSage said:


> Bio-Mycin 200 doesnt need refrigeration and is awesome in swine.........4cc for 100 pounds 6cc for 150 I wouldnt use more than that. At the first signs of pneumonia administer a single dose by deep intramuscular injection ....One dose is enough ..
> if no improvement in 48 hours wait another day and give another dose. Most times you will see improvement in that next day.
> 
> Think about this thought...we are what we eat.....


:nuts:


----------



## andy3 (Jul 4, 2012)

MsSage. I follow you completely. Swine are very similar to humans in their biology. (Many organ/organ parts transplant ability). In a pinch I would consider the farm meds. My grandad always joked about giving someone a shot of LA-200 to someone feeling poorly. You see it work on animals at a set dose consistency you know it should work on humans. 

Andy


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

iceeyes said:


> Ok guys need some input. I found gallon size bottles of alcohol and iodine at the feed store. Of course it says not for human use because it is sold at the feed store; however I am wondering if it is the same exact stuff humans use and is only packaged that way because of where it is sold??


What's it say on the ingredient list?


----------



## kejmack (May 17, 2011)

They are the same as for humans.


----------



## iceeyes (Jun 25, 2012)

tsrwivey said:


> What's it say on the ingredient list?


As far as we can tell it has the same ingredients...but just because it's sold at feed store is why I'm asking.


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Our old family vet used ta treat himself with most a them critter drugs he had. Just different dose he used ta say.


----------



## AuroraHawk (Sep 12, 2012)

My vet supplies his mother with glucosamine because he can get it far less expensively from his animal pharmacy supplier than she can get it from the pharmacy. Come to think of it, he supplied me until I moved out of state.


----------



## purehavoc (Nov 7, 2012)

What about powdered penicillin ? When I was a kid penicillin was the cure all , now they dont administer it to anyone . its all amoxocillin and honestly it doesnt do or work near as well as penicillin . Any thoughts ?


----------



## MsSage (Mar 3, 2012)

Do research on different things for cattle/swine you will be surprised LOL


----------



## purehavoc (Nov 7, 2012)

MsSage said:


> Do research on different things for cattle/swine you will be surprised LOL


I hve and Im a little unsure of how to administer the dry I see its added to the swines water source , I would be looking for injection usage but if it had to be done with drinking water that would be fine , I know liquid needs refrigerated where the dry does not


----------



## PackerBacker (Dec 13, 2012)

purehavoc said:


> I hve and Im a little unsure of how to administer the dry I see its added to the swines water source , I would be looking for injection usage but if it had to be done with drinking water that would be fine , I know liquid needs refrigerated where the dry does not


The problem with dry antibiotic is it takes to long to get into the system. That works fine for preventative uses in livestock. Ain't worth a darn if they are sick.


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Many animal drugs are the exact same or very similar drugs meant for people, however many of them have less quality controls such as testing to confirm their potency or lack of contamination. I've heard it said that some of these drugs are actually human drugs that failed quality control for humans but passed for animals. And so the batch gets assigned. 

My advice is to have them around an insurance policy. If something bad happens post SH!T I'd pop a pill meant for a fish tank. After I tried to raid the local drug store or hospital.


----------



## countrygal57 (Dec 27, 2012)

purehavoc said:


> I hve and Im a little unsure of how to administer the dry I see its added to the swines water source , I would be looking for injection usage but if it had to be done with drinking water that would be fine , I know liquid needs refrigerated where the dry does not


Typically you would clmbine the powder medication with sterile water or normal saline solution. This is called reconstitution. Do a google search of reconstiting "the name of the medication". You should be able to find which solution and how much to reconstitute with. Please never EVER inject yourself with unsterile water.


----------



## Reighven (Dec 26, 2012)

I read somewhere that raw honey can be utilized to treat wounds. It has good antiseptic and antibiotic properties and also helps seal and protect the wound. It has to be "raw" honey though. Not simply organic.


----------



## machinist (Jul 4, 2012)

Uh, no. At least the stuff I used wasn't "raw" honey, and it works like a charm on my cuts and scrapes. History says that the Roman army had oxcarts following it loaded with honey and garlic for treating wounds. 

DISCLAIMER: I am not a doctor, nor do I make any reccomendations about anything medical. Seek professional medical help for your needs. What I write is for entertainment purposes ONLY.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you don't have honey, sugar works also. Any open wound like a cut or diabetic ulcer can be treated this way.


----------



## tommixx (Dec 10, 2012)

we used and still use cow meds. back in the late 40s I had a bad cold the vet said use powdered penacillin mix with a glass of water and drink your will use what it needs and will pass off it is the same as a shot. it worked.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Is there a list/books that tell what med's that are compatable?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Here is a source for some of the drugs you are talking about. I found them to be prompt. http://www.fishmoxfishflex.com/


----------

